# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  كيف مات الْتَّابِعِي الْجَلِيْل سَعِيْد بْن جُبَيْر.

## احمد ابو انس

كيف مات الْتَّابِعِي الْجَلِيْل سَعِيْد بْن جُبَيْر.؟

----------


## علي الزيدي

لديك انترنت وابحث تجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان تقرء سيرة الحجاج لتعلم اي رجل هو سعيد ابن جبير 
قصة فيها العبر

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا أخي علي الزيدي 
ذكر الذهبي أن قصة قتل الحجاج لسعيد بن جبير لاتصح

----------


## علي الزيدي

ساتابع ما ينشر حول هذا الموضوع 
زدتني علما بهذا الامر ولك الشكر

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

قتله الحجاج فعلاً لكن السياق فيه غرابة
والمرويات في حلية الاولياء لابي نعيم (4/290) وتحتاج لتحقيق

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ننتظر التحقيق.

----------


## العباسه

السلام عليكم اريد القصه اذا سمحتم لانى اعمل فى موضوع عن الحجاج

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ننتظر التحقيق.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59186

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه 

أما بعد :

فمما اشتهر في التواريخ أن سعيد بن جبير مات مقتولاً وقد قتله الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي المبير الطاغية ، غير أن هذا الحدث استهوى بعض الوضاعين فوضع له قصةً طويلةً محبوكة الصنع ! ، واشتهرت هذه القصة بين القصاص والوعاظ ، ونشرها في عصرنا بعض الدكاترة المصريين المختصين بالحديث ! وهو الدكتور مازن السرساوي محقق الضعفاء للعقيلي ، فرأيت لزاماً علي أن أبين وضع هذه القصة 

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية (4/293) حدثنا أبي ثنا خالي احمد بن محمد بن يوسف أخبرني ابو أمية محمد بن ابراهيم في كتابه الى قال ثنا حامد بن يحيى ثنا حفص ابو مقاتل السمرقندي ثنا عون ابن أبي شداد العبدي قال بلغني ان الحجاج بن يوسف لما ذكر له سعيد ابن جبير أرسل اليه قائدا من أهل الشام من خاصة أصحابه يسمى المتلمس ابن الاحوص ومعه عشرون رجلا من اهل الشام من خاصة أصحابه فبينما هم يطلبونه اذا هم براهب في صومعة له فسألوه عنه فقال الراهب صفوه لي فوصفوه له فدلهم عليه فانطلقوا فوجدوه ساجدا يناجي بأعلى صوته فدنوا منه فسلموا عليه فرفع رأسه فأتم بقية صلاته ثم رد عليهم السلام فقالوا إنا رسل الحجاج إليك فأجبه قال ولا بد من الإجابة قالوا لا بد من الإجابة فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وصلى على نبيه ثم قام فمشى معهم حتى انتهى الى دير الراهب فقال الراهب يا معشر الفرسان اصبتم صاحبكم قالوا نعم فقال لهم اصعدوا الدير فأن اللبوة والأسد يأويان حول الدير فعجلوا الدخول قبل المساء ففعلوا ذلك وأبى سعيد أن يدخل الدير فقالوا ما نراك إلا وأنت تريد الهرب منا قال لا ولكن لا أدخل منزل مشرك أبدا قالوا فانا لا ندعك فان السباع تقتلك قال سعيد لا ضير إن معي ربي فيصرفها عني ويجعلها حرسا حولي يحرسونني من كل سوء إن شاء الله قالوا فأنت من الأنبياء قال ما أنا من الأنبياء ولكن عبد من عبيد الله خاطىء مذنب قال الراهب فليعطني ما أثق به على اطمأنينته فعرضوا على سعيد أن يعطي للراهب ما يريد قال سعيد إني أعطي العظيم الذي لا شريك له لا أبرح مكاني حتى أصبح إن شاء الله فرضي الراهب ذلك فقال لهم اصعدوا وأوتروا القسى لتنفروا السباع عن هذا العبد الصالح فإنه كره الدخول علي في الصومعة لمكانكم فلما صعدوا وأوتروا القسى إذا هم بلبوة قد أقبلت فلما دنت من سعيد تحاكت به وتمسحت به ثم ربضت قريبا منه وأقبل الأسد فصنع مثل ذلك فلما رأى الراهب ذلك وأصبحوا نزل اليه فسأله عن شرائع دينه وسنن رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ففسر له سعيد ذلك كله فأسلم الراهب وحسن إسلامه وأقبل القوم على سعيد يعتذرون اليه ويقبلون يديه ورجليه ويأخذون التراب الذي وطئه بالليل فصلوا عليه فيقولون يا سعيد قد حلفنا الحجاج بالطلاق والعتاق ان نحن رأيناك لا ندعك حتى نشخصك اليه فمرنا بما شئت قال امضوا لأمركم فإني لائذ بخالقي ولا راد لقضائه فساروا حتى بلغوا واسطا فلما انتهوا اليها قال لهم سعيد يا معشر القوم قد تحرمت بكم وبصحبتكم ولست اشك أن أجلي قد حضر وأن المدة قد انقضت فدعوني الليلة آخذا أهبة الموت واستعد لمنكر ونكير واذكر عذاب القبر وما يحثى علي من التراب فإذا أصبحتم فالميعاد بيني وبينكم الموضع الذي تريدون قال بعضهم لا نريد أثرا بعد عين وقال بعضهم قد بلغتم أملكم واستوجبتم جوائزكم من الأمير فلا تعجزوا عنه فقال بعضهم يعطيكم ما أعطى الراهب ويلكم أما لكم عبرة بالأسد كيف تحاكت به وتمسحت به وحرسته الى الصباح فقال بعضهم هو على أدفعه اليكم إن شاء الله فنظروا الى سعيد قد دمعت عيناه وشعث رأسه واغبر لونه ولم يأكل ولم يشرب ولم يضحك منذ يوم لقوه وصحبوه فقالوا بجماعتهم يا خير أهل الأرض ليتنا لم نعرفك ولم نسرح اليك الويل لنا ويلا طويلا كيف ابتلينا بك اعذرنا عند خالقنا بوم الحشر الأكبر فإنه القاضي الأكبر والعدل الذي لا يجور فقال سعيد ما أعذرني لكم وأرضاني لما سبق من علم الله تعالى في فلما فرغوا من البكاء والمجاوبة والكلام فيما بينهم قال كفيله أسألك بالله يا سعيد لما زودتنا من دعائك وكلامك فأنا لن نلقى مثلك أبدا ولا نرى أنا نلتقي الى يوم القيامة قال ففعل ذلك سعيد فخلوا سبيله فغسل رأسه ومدرعته وكساءه وهم مختفون الليل كله ينادون بالويل واللهف فلما انشق عمود الصبح جاءهم سعيد بن جبير فقرع الباب فقالوا صاحبكم ورب الكعبة فنزلوا اليه وبكوا معه طويلا ثم ذهبوا به الى الحجاج وآخر معه فدخلا الى الحجاج فقال الحجاج اتيتموني بسعيد بن جبير قالوا نعم وعاينا منه العجب فصرف بوجهه عنهم فقال ادخلوه علي فخرج المتلمس فقال لسعيد استودعتك الله واقرأعليك السلام قال فادخل عليه فقال له ما اسمك قال سعيد بن جبير قال أنت الشقي بن كسير قال بل كانت أمي أعلم باسمي منك قال شقيت أنت وشقيت أمك قال الغيب يعلمه غيرك قال لأبدلنك بالدنيا نارا تلظى قال لو علمت أن ذلك بيدك لاتخذتك إلها فقال فما قولك في محمد قال نبي الرحمة إمام الهدى عليه الصلاة و السلام قال فما قولك في علي في الجنة هو أوفى النار قال لو دخلتها فرأيت أهلها عرفت من فيها قال فما قولك في الخلفاء قال لست عليهم بوكيل قال فأيهم أعجب إليك قال أرضاهم لخالقي قال فأيهم أرضى للخالق قال علم ذلك عند الذي يعلم سرهم ونجواهم قال أبيت أن تصدقني قال إني لم أحب أن أكذبك قال فما بالك لم تضحك قال وكيف يضحك مخلوق خلق من الطين والطين تأكله النار قال فما بالنا نضحك قال لم تستو القلوب قال ثم أمر الحجاج باللؤلؤ والزبرجد والياقوت فجمعه بين يدي سعيد بن جبير فقال له سعيد إن كنت جمعت هذه لتفتدي به من فزع يوم القيامة فصالح وإلا ففزعة واحدة تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت ولا خير في شيء جمع للدنيا إلا ما طاب وزكا ثم دعا الحجاج بالعود والناي فلما ضرب بالعود ونفخ في الناي بكى سعيد بن جبير فقال له ما يبكيك هو اللهو قال سعيد بل هو الحزن أما النفخ فذكرني يوما عظيما يوم ينفخ في الصور وأما العود فشجرة قطعت في غير حق وأما الأوتار فأنها معاء الشاء يبعث بها معك يوم القيامة فقال الحجاج ويلك يا سعيد فقال سعيد الويل لمن زحزح عن الجنة وأدخل النار فقال الحجاج اختر يا سعيد أي قتلة تريد أن أقتلك قال اختر لنفسك يا حجاج فوالله ما تقتلني قتلة إلا فتلك الله مثلها في الآخرة قال أفتريد أن أعفو عنك قال إن كان العفو فمن الله وأما أنت فلا براءة لك ولا عذر قال اذهبوا به فاقتلوه فلما خرج من الباب ضحك فأخبر الحجاج بذلك فأمر برده فقال ما أضحكك قال عجبت من جراءتك على الله وحلم الله عنك فأمر بالنطع فبسط فقال اقتلوه فقال سعيد وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والارض حنيفا مسلما وما أنا من المشركين قال شدوا به لغير القبلة قال سعيد فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله قال كبوه لوجهه قال سعيد منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى قال الحجاج اذبحوه قال سعيد أما أني أشهد وأحاج أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله خذها مني حتى تلقاني يوم القيامة ثم دعا سعيد الله فقال اللهم لا تسلطه على أحد يقتله بعدي فذبح على النطع رحمه الله قال وبلغنا أن الحجاج عاش بعده خمسة عشر ليلة ووقع الاكلة في بطنه فدعا بالطبيب لينظر اليه فنظر اليه ثم دعا بلحم منتن فعلقه في خيط ثم أرسله في حلقه فتركها ساعة ثم استخرجها وقد لزق به من الدم فعلم أنه ليس بناج وبلغنا أنه كان ينادي بقية حياته مالي ولسعيد بن جبير كلما أردت النوم أخذ برجلي .

أقول : هذا الرواية بطولها في سندها أبو مقاتل السمرقندي حفص بن سلم ذكره صاحب الكشف الحثيث عمن رمي بوضع الحديث ، وقال الذهبي في المغني في الضعفاء :" أبو مقاتل السمرقندي أحد المتروكين هو حفص بن سلم"

وقد وردت القصة بسياقة أخرى تختلف عن هذه السياقة كثيراً

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية (4/294) حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن جعفر واحمد بن محمد بن موسى ثنا محمد بن عبدالله بن رستة ثنا ابراهيم بن الحسن العلاف ثنا ابراهيم بن يزيد الصفار ثنا حوشب عن الحسن قال لما أتى الحجاج بسعيد بن جبير قال أنت الشقي ابن كسير قال بل أنا سعيد بن جبير قال بل أنت الشقي بن كسير قال كانت أمي أعرف باسمي منك قال ما تقول في محمد قال تعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم قال سيد ولد آدم النبي المصطفى خير من بقي وخير من مضى قال فما تقول في أبي بكر قال الصديق خليفة الله مضى حميدا وعاش سعيدا مضى على منهاج نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يغير ولم يبدل قال فما تقول في عمر قال عمر الفاروق خيرة الله وخيرة رسوله مضى حميدا على منهاج صاحبيه لم يغير ولم يبدل قال فما تقول في عثمان قال المقتول ظلما المجهز جيش العسرى الحافر بئر رومة المشترى بيته في الجنة صهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم على ابنتيه زوجة النبي بوحي من السماء قال فما تقول في علي قال ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وأول من أسلم وزوج فاطمة وأبو الحسن والحسين قال فما تقول في معاوية قال شغلتني نفسي عن تصريف هذه الامة وتمييز أعمالها قال فما تقول في قال أنت أعلم ونفسك قال بت بعلمك قال إذا يسؤك ولا يسرك قال بت بعلمك قال اعفني قال لا عفى الله عني أن أعفيتك قال إني لأعلم أنك مخالف لكتاب الله تعالى ترى من نفسك أمورا تريد بها الهيبة وهي تقحمك الهلكة وسترد غدا فتعلم قال أما والله لأقتلنك قتلة لم أقتلها أحدا قبلك ولا أقتلها أحدا بعدك قال إذا تفسد علي دنياي وأفسد عليك آخرتك قال يا غلام السيف والنطع قال فلما ولى ضحك قال أليس قد بلغني أنك لم تضحك قال وقد كان ذلك قال فما أضحكك عند القتل قال من جراءتك على الله ومن حلم الله عنك قال يا غلام اقتله فاستقبل القبلة وقال وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والارض حنيفا مسلما وما أنا من المشركين فصرف وجهه عن القبلة قال فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله قال اضرب به الارض قال منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى قال اذبح عدو الله فما أنزعه لآيات القرآن منذ اليوم .

أقول : إبراهيم بن يزيد الصفار هذا مجهول لم أجد له ترجمة بعد البحث الطويل ، و لم أجده في طلبة حوشب، ولم أجد له روايةً عنه غير هذه ، فهذه القصة لا تثبت أيضاً 

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عبد الله الخليفي

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قصةٌ منكرةٌ : 
عُرف الحجاجُ كما ذكرنا سابقاً بأنهُ سفاكٌ للدماءِ ، ومن أشهرِ من قُتل بين يديهِ العالمُ النحريرُ سعيدُ بنُ حبير ، وقد وردت قصةٌ منكرةٌ في طريقةِ قتلِ الحجاجِ لسعيدِ بنِ جبير ، تذكرُ في ترجمةِ الحجاجِ ، وهذا لا يعني أن الحجاجَ لم يقتل سعيدَ بنَ جبير ، وإنما إيرادُ القصةِ بهذا السياقِ هو الذي ينكرُ فيها ، وإليكم القصة كما ذكرها الحافظُ الذهبي في " السير " (4/329 - 332) : 

حَامِدُ بنُ يَحْيَى البَلْخِيُّ : حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصٌ أَبُو مُقَاتِلٍ السَّمَرْقَنْدِ  يُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَوْنُ بنُ أَبِي شَدَّادٍ : بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ الحَجَّاجَ لَمَّا ذُكِرَ لَهُ سَعِيْدُ بنُ جُبَيْرٍ ، أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِداً يُسَمَّى المُتَلَمِّسَ بنَ أَحْوَصَ فِي عِشْرِيْنَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّامِ ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَطْلُبُوْنَهُ ، إِذَا هُمْ برَاهِبٍ فِي صَوْمَعَتِهِ ، فَسَأَلُوْهُ عَنْهُ ؟ فَقَالَ: صِفُوْهُ لِي . فَوَصَفُوْهُ ، فَدَلَّهُمْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَانْطَلقُوا ، فَوَجَدُوْهُ سَاجِداً يُنَاجِي بِأَعْلَى صَوْتِهِ ، فَدَنَوْا ، وَسَلَّمُوا ، فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ ، فَأَتَمَّ بَقِيَّةَ صَلاَتِهِ ، ثُمَّ رَدَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلاَمُ ، فَقَالُوا : إِنَّا رُسُلُ الحَجَّاجِ إِلَيْكَ ، فَأَجِبْهُ . قَالَ : وَلاَ بُدَّ مِنَ الإِجَابَةِ ؟ قَالُوا : لاَ بُدَّ . فَحَمِدَ اللهَ ، وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ ، وَقَامَ مَعَهُم ، حَتَّى انْتَهَى إِلَى دَيْرِ الرَّاهِبِ ، فَقَالَ الرَّاهِبُ : يَا مَعْشَرَ الفُرْسَانِ أَصَبْتُمْ صَاحِبَكُم ؟ قَالُوا : نَعَمْ . فَقَالَ : اصْعَدُوا ، فَإِنَّ اللَّبْوَةَ وَالأَسَدَ يَأْوِيَانِ حَوْلَ الدَّيْرِ . فَفَعَلُوا ، وَأَبَى سَعِيْدٌ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ ، فَقَالُوا : مَا نَرَاكَ إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ تُرِيْدُ الهَرَبَ مِنَّا . قَالَ: لاَ ، وَلَكِنْ لاَ أَدْخُلُ مَنْزِلَ مُشْرِكٍ أَبَداً . قَالُوا : فَإِنَّا لاَ نَدَعُكَ ، فَإِنَّ السِّبَاعَ تَقْتُلُكَ . قَالَ : لاَ ضَيْرَ، إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي يَصْرِفُهَا عَنِّي ، وَيَجْعَلُهَا حَرَساً تَحْرُسُنِي . قَالُوا : فَأَنْتَ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ ؟ قَالَ : مَا أَنَا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ ، وَلَكِنْ عَبْدٌ مِنْ عَبِيْدِ اللهِ مُذْنِبٌ . قَالَ الرَّاهِبُ : فَلْيُعْطِنِي مَا أَثِقُ بِهِ عَلَى طُمَأْنِيْنَةٍ . فَعَرَضُوا عَلَى سَعِيْدٍ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ الرَّاهِبَ مَا يُرِيْدُ . قَالَ : إِنِّي أُعْطِي العَظِيْمَ الَّذِي لاَ شَرِيْكَ لَهُ ، لاَ أَبْرَحُ مَكَانِي حَتَّى أُصْبِحَ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ - . فَرَضِيَ الرَّاهِبُ بِذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ لَهُم : اصْعَدُوا ، وَأَوْتِرُوا القِسِّيَّ ، لِتُنَفِّرُوا السِّبَاعَ عَنْ هَذَا العَبْدِ الصَّالِحِ ، فَإِنَّهُ كَرِهَ الدُّخُوْلَ فِي الصَّوْمَعَةِ لِمَكَانِكُمْ . فَلَمَّا صَعِدُوا ، وَأَوْتَرُوا القِسِّيَّ ، إِذَا هُمْ بِلَبْوَةٍ قَدْ أَقْبَلَتْ ، فَلَمَّا دَنَتْ مِنْ سَعِيْدٍ ، تَحَكَّكَتْ بِهِ ، وَتَمَسَّحَتْ بِهِ ، ثُمَّ رَبَضَتْ قَرِيْباً مِنْهُ ، وَأَقْبَلَ الأَسَدُ يَصْنَعُ كَذَلِكَ . فَلَمَّا رَأَى الرَّاهِبُ ذَلِكَ ، وَأَصْبَحُوا ، نَزَلَ إِلَيْهِ ، فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ شَرَائِعِ دِيْنِهِ ، وَسُنَنِ رَسُوْلِهِ ، فَفَسَّرَ لَهُ سَعِيْدٌ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ ، فَأَسْلَمَ ، وَأَقْبَلَ القَوْمُ عَلَى سَعِيْدٍ يَعْتَذِرُوْنَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَيُقَبِّلُوْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ ، وَيَأْخُذُوْنَ التُّرَابَ الَّذِي وَطِئَهُ ، فَيَقُوْلُوْنَ : يَا سَعِيْدُ ، حَلَّفَنَا الحَجَّاجُ بِالطَّلاَقِ وَالعَتَاقِ ، إِنْ نَحْنُ رَأَيْنَاكَ لاَ نَدَعُكَ حَتَّى نُشْخِصَكَ إِلَيْهِ ، فَمُرْنَا بِمَا شِئْتَ . قَالَ : امْضُوا لأَمْرِكُم ، فَإِنِّي لاَئِذٌ بِخَالِقِي ، وَلاَ رَادَّ لِقَضَائِهِ . فَسَارُوا حَتَّى بَلَغُوا وَاسِطَ ، فَقَالَ سَعِيْدٌ : قَدْ تَحَرَّمْتُ بِكُم وَصَحِبْتُكُم ، وَلَسْتُ أَشُكُّ أَنَّ أَجَلِي قَدْ حَضَرَ ، فَدَعُوْنِي اللَّيْلَةَ آخُذْ أُهْبَةَ المَوْتِ ، وَأَسْتَعِدَّ لِمُنْكَرٍ وَنَكِيْرٍ ، وَأَذْكُرْ عَذَابَ القَبْرِ ، فَإِذَا أَصْبَحْتُم ، فَالمِيْعَادُ بَيْنَنَا المَكَانُ الَّذِي تُرِيْدُوْنَ . فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُم : لاَ تُرِيْدُوْنَ أَثَراً بَعْد عَيْنٍ .وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُم : قَدْ بَلَغْتُم أَمْنَكُم ، وَاسْتَوْجَبْتُ  م جَوَائِزَ الأَمِيْرِ ، فَلاَ تَعْجَزُوا عَنْهُ . وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُم : يُعْطِيْكُم مَا أَعْطَى الرَّاهِبَ ، وَيْلَكُم ! أَمَا لَكُم عِبْرَةٌ بِالأَسَدِ . وَنَظَرُوا إِلَى سَعِيْدٍ قَدْ دَمَعَتْ عَيْنَاهُ ، وَشَعِثَ رَأْسُهُ ، وَاغْبَرَّ لَوْنُهُ ، وَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ ، وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ ، وَلَمْ يَضْحَكْ مُنْذُ يَوْمِ لَقُوْهُ وَصَحِبُوْهُ ، فَقَالُوا : يَا خَيْرَ أَهْلِ الأَرْضِ ، لَيْتَنَا لَمْ نَعْرِفْكَ ، وَلَمْ نُسَرَّحْ إِلَيْكَ ، الوَيْلُ لَنَا وَيْلاً طَوِيْلاً ، كَيْفَ ابْتُلِيْنَا بِكَ ! اعْذُرْنَا عِنْدَ خَالِقِنَا يَوْمَ الحَشْرِ الأَكْبَرِ ، فَإِنَّهُ القَاضِي الأَكْبَرُ ، وَالعَدْلُ الَّذِي لاَ يَجُوْرُ . قَالَ : مَا أَعْذَرَنِي لَكُم وَأَرْضَانِي لِمَا سَبَقَ مِنْ عِلْمِ اللهِ فِيَّ . فَلَمَّا فَرَغُوا مِنَ البُكَاءِ وَالمُجَاوَبَةِ ، قَالَ كَفِيْلُهُ : أَسْأَلُكَ بِاللهِ لَمَا زَوَّدْتَنَا مِنْ دُعَائِكَ وَكَلاَمِكَ ، فَإِنَّا لَنْ نَلْقَى مِثْلَكَ أَبَداً . فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ، فَخَلَّوْا سَبِيْلَهُ ، فَغَسَلَ رَأْسَهُ وَمِدْرَعَتَهُ وَكِسَاءهُ ، وَهُم مُحْتَفُوْنَ اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ ، يُنَادُوْنَ بِالوَيْلِ وَاللَّهْفِ . فَلَمَّا انْشَقَّ عَمُوْدُ الصُّبْحِ ، جَاءهُم سَعِيْدٌ ، فَقَرَعَ البَابَ ، فَنَزَلُوا ، وَبَكَوْا مَعَهُ ، وَذَهَبُوا بِهِ إِلَى الحَجَّاجِ ، وَآخَرَ مَعَهُ ، فَدَخَلاَ ، فَقَالَ الحَجَّاجُ : أَتَيْتُمُوْنِي بِسَعِيْدِ بنِ جُبَيْرٍ ؟ قَالُوا : نَعَمْ ، وَعَايَنَّا مِنَّا العَجَبَ . فَصَرَفَ بِوَجْهِهِ عَنْهُم ، فَقَالَ : أَدْخِلُوْهُ عَلَيَّ . فَخَرَجَ المُتَلَمِّسُ ، فَقَالَ لِسَعِيْدٍ : أَسْتَوْدِعُكَ اللهَ ، وَأَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكَ السَّلاَمَ . فَأُدْخِلَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ: مَا اسْمُكَ ؟ قَالَ: سَعِيْدُ بنُ جُبَيْرٍ . قَالَ : أَنْتَ شَقِيُّ بنُ كُسَيْرٍ . قَالَ : بَلْ أُمِّي كَانَتْ أَعْلَمَ بِاسْمِي مِنْكَ . قَالَ : شَقِيْتَ أَنْتَ ، وَشَقِيَتْ أُمُّكَ . قَالَ : الغَيْبُ يَعْلَمُهُ غَيْرُكَ . قَالَ : لأُبْدِلَنَّكَ بِالدُّنْيَا نَاراً تَلَظَّى . قَالَ : لَوْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ بِيَدِكَ لاتَّخَذْتُكَ إِلَهاً . قَالَ : فَمَا قَوْلُكَ فِي مُحَمَّدٍ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ؟ قَالَ : نَبِيُّ الرَّحْمَةِ ، إِمَامُ الهُدَى . قَالَ : فَمَا قَوْلُكَ فِي عَلِيٍّ ، فِي الجَنَّةِ هُوَ أَمْ فِي النَّارِ ؟ قَالَ : لَوْ دَخَلْتُهَا ، فَرَأَيْتُ أَهْلَهَا ، عَرَفْتُ . قَالَ : فَمَا قَوْلُكَ فِي الخُلَفَاءِ ؟ قَالَ: لَسْتُ عَلَيْهِم بِوَكِيْلٍ . قَالَ : فَأَيُّهُم أَعْجَبُ إِلَيْكَ ؟ قَالَ : أَرْضَاهُم لِخَالِقِي . قَالَ: فَأَيُّهُم أَرْضَى لِلْخَالِقِ ؟ قَالَ: عِلْمُ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُ . قَالَ : أَبَيْتَ أَنْ تَصْدُقَنِي . قَالَ : إِنِّي لَمْ أُحِبَّ أَنْ أَكْذِبَكَ . قَالَ : فَمَا بَالُكَ لَمْ تَضْحَكْ ؟ قَالَ : لَمْ تَسْتَوِ القُلُوْبُ . قَالَ : ثُمَّ أَمَرَ الحَجَّاجُ بِاللُّؤْلُؤِ وَاليَاقُوْتِ وَالزَّبَرْجَدِ  ، فَجَمَعَهُ بنُ يَدَيْ سَعِيْدٍ ، فَقَالَ : إِنْ كُنْتَ جَمَعْتَهُ لِتَفْتَدِيَ بِهِ مِنْ فَزَعِ يَوْمِ القِيَامَةِ فَصَالِحٌ ، وَإِلاَّ فَفَزْعَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ تُذْهِلُ كُلَّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ ، وَلاَ خَيْرَ فِي شَيْءٍ جُمِعَ لِلدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَا طَابَ وَزَكَا . ثُمَّ دَعَا الحَجَّاجُ بِالعُوْدِ وَالنَّايِ ، فَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ بِالعُوْدِ وَنُفِخَ فِي النَّايِ ، بَكَى ، فَقَالَ الحَجَّاجُ : مَا يُبْكِيْكَ ؟ هُوَ اللَّهْوُ . قَالَ : بَلْ هُوَ الحُزْنُ ، أَمَّا النَّفْخُ فَذَكَّرَنِي يَوْمَ نَفْخِ الصُّوْرِ ، وَأَمَّا العُوْدُ فَشَجَرَةٌ قُطِعَتْ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقٍّ ، وَأَمَّا الأَوْتَارُ فَأَمْعَاءُ شَاةٍ يُبْعَثُ بِهَا مَعَكَ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ . فَقَالَ الحَجَّاجُ : وَيْلَكَ يَا سَعِيْدُ ! قَالَ : الوَيْلُ لِمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ الجَنَّةِ ، وَأُدْخِلَ النَّارُ . قَالَ : اخْتَرْ أَيَّ قِتْلَةٍ تُرِيْدُ أَنْ أَقْتُلَكَ ؟ قَالَ : اخْتَرْ لِنَفْسِكَ يَا حَجَّاجُ ، فَوَاللهِ مَا تَقْتُلُنِي قِتْلَةً ، إِلاَّ قَتَلْتُكَ قَتْلَةً فِي الآخِرَةِ . قَالَ : فَتُرِيْدُ أَنْ أَعْفُوَ عَنْكَ ؟ قَالَ : إِنْ كَانَ العَفْوُ ، فَمِنَ اللهِ ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلاَ بَرَاءةَ لَكَ وَلاَ عُذْرَ . قَالَ : اذْهبُوا بِهِ ، فَاقْتُلُوْهُ . فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنَ البَابِ ، ضَحِكَ ، فَأُخْبِرَ الحَجَّاجُ بِذَلِكَ ، فَأَمَرَ بِرَدِّهِ ، فَقَالَ : مَا أَضْحَكَكَ ؟ قَالَ : عَجِبْتُ مِنْ جُرْأَتِكَ عَلَى اللهِ ، وَحِلْمِهِ عَنْكَ ! فَأَمَرَ بِالنِّطْعِ، فَبُسِطَ ، فَقَالَ : اقْتُلُوْهُ . فَقَالَ : " وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ " . قَالَ : شُدُّوا بِهِ لِغَيْرِ القِبْلَةِ . قَالَ : " فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللهِ " . قَالَ : كُبُّوْهُ لِوَجْهِهِ . قَالَ : " مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُم، وَفِيْهَا نُعِيْدُكُم " . قَالَ: اذْبَحُوْهُ . قَالَ : إِنِّي أَشْهَدُ وَأُحَاجُّ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللهُ، وَحْدَهُ لاَ شَرِيْكَ لَهُ ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُوْلُهُ ، خُذْهَا مِنِّي حَتَّى تَلْقَانِي يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ . ثُمَّ دَعَا اللهَ سَعِيْدٌ ، وَقَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تُسَلِّطْهُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ يَقْتُلُهُ بَعْدِي . فَذُبِحَ عَلَى النِّطْعِ . 

وَبَلَغَنَا : أَنَّ الحَجَّاجَ عَاشَ بَعْدَهُ خَمْسَ عَشَرةَ لَيْلَةً ، وَقَعَتْ فِي بَطْنِهِ الأَكِلَةُ ، فَدَعَا بِالطَّبِيْبِ لِيَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ ، فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بِلَحْمٍ مُنْتِنٍ ، فَعَلَّقَهُ فِي خَيْطٍ ، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَهُ فِي حَلْقِهِ ، فَتَرَكَهُ سَاعَةً ، ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَهُ ، وَقَدْ لَزِقَ بِهِ مِنَ الدَّمِ ، فَعَلِمَ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِنَاجٍ .ا.هـ. 

قال الإمامُ الذهبي بعد ذكر الروايةِ : هَذِهِ حِكَايَةٌ مُنْكَرَةٌ ، غَيْرُ صَحِيْحَةٍ .ا.هـ. 

والقصةُ في سندها حَفْصُ بنُ سليم أَبُو مُقَاتِلٍ السَّمَرْقَنْدِ  يُّ . 

قال الذهبي في " الميزان " (1/557) : وهاه قتيبة شديداً ، وكذبهُ ابنُ مهدي لكونهِ روى عن عبيدِ الله عن نافع عن ابنِ عمر مرفوعاً : من زار قبرَ أمهِ كان كعمرةٍ . وسئل عنه إبراهيمُ بنُ طهمان فقال : خذوا عنهُ عبادتهِ وحسبكم . وذكر بعضاً من رواياتهِ .ا.هـ. 

وقال الحافظُ ابنُ حجر في " اللسان " (2/393) : قلتُ : ووهاهُ الدارقطني أيضاً . وقال الخليلي : مشهورٌ بالصدقِ ، غيرُ مخرجٌ في الصحيحِ ، وكان يفتي ، ولهُ في الفقهِ محلٌ ، وتعنى بجمع حديثهُ . 

ولهُ ذكرٌ في العللِ التي في آخرِ الترمذي ، وأغفلهُ المزي . 

قال الترمذي : حدثنا موسى بنُ حزام ، سمعتُ صالحَ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ قال : كنا عند أبي مقاتل السمرقندي ، فجعل يروي عن عونِ بنِ شداد الأحاديثَ الطوال التي كانت تروى في وصيةِ لقمان ، وقتلِ سعيدِ بنِ جبير ، وما أشبه ذلك ، فقال له ابنُ أخيه : يا عمُ لا تقل حدثنا عون ، فإنك لم تسمع هذه الأشياء ، فقال : بلى ؛ هو كلامٌ حسنٌ .ا.هـ. 

وقال الإمامُ ابنُ كثيرِ في " البداية والنهاية " (9/117) : وقال أبو نعيم في كتابه الحلية ، ثنا أبو حامد بن جبلة ، ثنا محمد بن إسحاق ، ثنا محمد بن أحمد ابن أبي خلف ، ثنا شعبان ، عن سالم بن أبي حفصة ، قال : لما أتى بسعيد بن جبير إلى الحجاج قال له : أنت الشقي بن كسير؟ قال : لا ! إنما أنا سعيد بن جبير ، قال: لأقتلنك ، قال : أنا إذا كما سمتني أمي سعيداً ! قال : شقيت وشقيت أمك ، قال : الأمر ليس إليك ، ثم قال : اضربوا عنقه ، فقال : دعوني أصلي ركعتين ، قال : وجهوه إلى قبلة النصارى ، قال: " فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ " [ البقرة : 115 ] قال : إني أستعيذ منك بما استعاذت به مريم ، قال : وما عاذت به ؟ قال : قالت : " إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَقِيّاً " [ مريم : 17 ] قال سفيان : لم يقتل بعده إلا واحداً . 

وفي رواية أنه قال له : لأبدلنك بالدنيا ناراً تلظى ، قال : لو علمت أن ذلك بيدك لاتخذتك إلهاً. 

وفي رواية : أنه لما أراد قتله قال : وجهوه إلى قبلة النصارى ، فقال : " فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ " فقال : اجلدوا به الأرض ، فقال : " مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى " [ طه : 55 ] فقال : اذبح فما أنزعه لآيات الله منذ اليوم . فقال : اللهم لا تسلطه على أحد بعدي. 

وقد ذكر أبو نعيم هنا كلاماً كثيراً في مقتل سعيد ابن جبير أحسنه هذا ، والله أعلم . 

وقد ذكرنا صفة مقتله إياه ، وقد رويت آثار غريبة في صفة مقتله ، أكثرها لا يصح .ا.هـ. 

والنكارةُ في القصةِ واضحةٌ جداً ، ومن أوجهِ النكارةِ فيها : 

1- قولِ عَوْنِ بنِ أَبِي شَدَّادٍ : بَلَغَنِي . فمن الذي أبلغهُ ؟ فالواسطةُ مجهولةٌ . 

2- قصةٌ اللَّبْوَةِ وَالأَسَدِ ، فأين الأخذُ بالأسبابِ ؟ 

وقد جاء في ترجمةِ سعيدِ بنِ جبير أنهُ تنقل بين البلادِ فراراً من بطشِ الحجاجِ حتى قال : وَاللهِ لَقَدْ فَرَرْتُ حَتَّى اسْتَحْيَيْتُ مِنَ اللهِ . 

قال الإمامُ الذهبي في " السير " (4/338) معلقاً على كلامِ سعيدِ بنِ جبير : " قُلْتُ : طَالَ اخْتِفَاؤُهُ ، فَإِنَّ قِيَامَ القُرَّاءِ عَلَى الحَجَّاجِ كَانَ فِي سَنَةِ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَثَمَانِيْنَ ، وَمَا ظَفِرُوا بِسَعِيْدٍ إِلَى سَنَةِ خَمْسٍ وَتِسْعِيْنَ ؛ السَّنَةِ الَّتِي قَلَعَ اللهُ فِيْهَا الحَجَّاجَ .ا.هـ. 

فهل يُعقلُ أن يفرَ سعيدُ بنُ جبير ثلاثَ سنواتٍ من الحجاجِ ويأخذُ بالأسبابِ ثم يأتي على أمرٍ ذكر في القصةِ ولا يفعلهُ ؟ هذا أمرٌ مستبعدٌ جداً . 

3- سؤالُ الحجاجِ لسعيدِ بن جبير عن الخليفةِ الرابعِ على بنِ أبي طالب رضي اللهُ عنه عندما قال له : فَمَا قَوْلُكَ فِي عَلِيٍّ ، فِي الجَنَّةِ هُوَ أَمْ فِي النَّارِ ؟ قَالَ : لَوْ دَخَلْتُهَا ، فَرَأَيْتُ أَهْلَهَا ، عَرَفْتُ . 

يلتمسُ منهُ إثباتُ تهمةِ الحجاجِ بأنهُ ناصبي ، وهذا أمرٌ قد يكونُ من فعلِ الرافضةِ ، وقد رد الإمامُ ابنُ كثيرٍ هذه الفريةِ عن الحجاجِ في " البداية والنهاية " كما تقدم في عنوان : " الحجاجُ عذابُ اللهِ " . فليرجع إليهِ . 

4- تقديمُ العودِ والناي بين يدي سعيدِ بنِ جبير . 

وأكتفي بهذه الأوجه . 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/292.htm

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيكم جميعا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وفيكم بارك شيخنا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=327664

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل من مفيد ؟

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

إن كانت القصة مكذوبة فلا دخل لها في نفي قتل الحجاج
فالمكذوب ما جرى أثناء قتل الحجاج لسعيد رضي الله عنه، وهذا هو الذي أنكره الذهبي
أما قتل الحجاج له فمتفق عليه فيما أعلم
تأمل قول البخاري في التاريخ الأوسط (1/ 211): (وَقُتِلَ سعيد بن جُبَير فِي ولَايَة الْوَلِيد وَمَات الْحجَّاج بعده بِسِتَّة أشهر وَلم يقتل بعده أحدا).فهو واضح إن شاء الله
ألا ترى الذهبي متفق على هذا إذ يقول في العبر في خبر من غبر (1/ 84): (وفي شعبان قتل الحجاج -قاتله الله- سعيد بن جبير الوالبي، مولاهم، الكوفي المقرىء، الفقيه المفسر أحد الأعلام. وله نحو من خمسين سنة).
وفي تاريخ الإسلام ت بشار (2/ 1042): (فِيهَا تُوُفِّيَ: سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ شَهِيدًا).
وفي تاريخ الإسلام ت بشار (2/ 1101): (وَقَالَ رَبِيعَةُ الرَّأْيِ: كَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ مِنَ الْعُبَّادِ الْعُلَمَاءِ، فَقَتَلَهُ الْحَجَّاجُ)، رواه الجزم.
بل رد هذه المقولة في سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (4/ 321) حيث ذكر حكمه على الرجل كعادته في أول الترجمة: (الإِمَامُ، الحَافِظُ، المُقْرِئُ، المُفَسِّرُ، الشَّهِيْدُ).
وفي ترجمته له في هذا الكتاب ما يقطع بقتله له، وأنه جرت بينهما مناقشة، وإنكار الذهبي بعض هذه الروايات: لا يعني بطلان قتله!، كما أنه لا يدل على إنكان أن يكون قد جرى حوار بين الحجاج وسعيد قبل قتله.
وليتأمل أن الذهبي ذكر عدة روايات لم ينكرها، وإنما أنكر واحدة فقط فقال فيها: (4/ 332): (هَذِهِ حِكَايَةٌ مُنْكَرَةٌ، غَيْرُ صَحِيْحَةٍ)، وكان ذكر قبلها حكايتين أو ثلاث، ولم يستنكرها.


والله أعلم


)

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

